# Finally, Our Day in Court for MICHAEL



## Marty (Feb 13, 2008)

You haven't heard much from me here as usual because we have been preparing

for Court for quite some time and the time has come. Yes we are a nervous mess.

It's been a long horrible ride as you can imagine awaiting our day in court for Michael.

Over a year and a half and several times it has been canceled. Finally, justice is just around

the corner. Our trial dates have been set for February 26, and 27. Once again Daniel and I

have both been warned we have to remain composed because if there are any outbursts or threatening

actions by us, this can mean a mistrial. They are actually counting on us to loose control.

I do not know how on earth we will be able to maintain composure

at all having to come face to face with Michael's killer for the very first time, but I

shudder at the thought when our eyes meet. A statement from me will be

heard as Michael's mother, as I will be his voice and

goes without saying that miserable animal will hear and feel my wrath as I will speak my mind.

I want that piece of garbage put away on every charge we have against him with NO chance of

parole and no plea bargins, nothing and I will ask and emplore the court and jury for this.

Both my stepsons now live in the county so we will be supported by them, their families, and

our relatives that will be here from Kentucky, as well as Michael's friends and members of his

graduating class and of course his beloved Tabitha and her family. We will all be wearing angel pins.

There will be security and very limited media allowed and kept to local.

Please keep us in your thoughts and always remember that Michael took a stand against

drugs and alcohol and just said "NO" and you can do it too.

Thank You for supporting us.

Much love from my family to you.


----------



## h2t99 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ours prayers are with all of you!! I have no words to say on how to keep your composure, I do not know if I could!! So I will pray for you to have the strength to be strong!!


----------



## outlawridge (Feb 13, 2008)

May God give you strength and discernment during this day. I can only imagine the inner struggle you must feel, and will feel, when you see this person face to face. My prayers with all of you. I don't know all the details but I do know some, and may our precious Lord guide you all. And Marty, a special prayer that He holds you close in His loving embrace.


----------



## Trinity_Acres (Feb 13, 2008)

Marty my friend,

You by all means have my prayers. You are a strong and courageous woman. I know that Michael will be very proud of his mom!! You *will* get through this ...May God give you the strength and determination to maintain a strong composure but that your message to this monster be heard LOUD & CLEAR and be driven into his very being. You are a great writer with a lot of passion...especially for your son. You'll do great!!!! Hang in there and know that I'm thinking of you and will definitely be praying for you. If you don't mind, I'll include your prayer request on our prayer chain. You have my love and support!!!!! Hang in there!!! Stay strong!!! You're an awesome lady!!! I know you can do this!!!





Love ya!!!!!!!!

Janine


----------



## laughingllama75 (Feb 13, 2008)

Marty,

May God and Michael give you strength to keep your composure, and to put this animal behind bars where he belongs. Michael will be looking out for his family, he wants you guys to finally have peace. My thoughts and prayers are with you........


----------



## AngieA (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so glad to hear this is finally going to happen. And I am not worried about you and Dan Marty, you both will be so controlled as I know the last thing you want to happen is to see this garbage go free. You will be able to say your peace and they will hear the contempt and hate in your voice for this animal...But they will also see the love and the broken heart for your child and for what pain and loss he has caused your family. You stand there proud and know there will be so many prayers being sent for you and the family on that day...We will all be around you in spirit, and you know Michael will be there.....you can count on that.

Always in my thoughts...and proud to be your friend....Angie


----------



## jrae (Feb 13, 2008)

Marty,

I will be praying for you....


----------



## SWA (Feb 13, 2008)

Marty,

You know you and your family will forever have our undying love and support for all you can do for your sweet Michael! God be with you all, always. Our warmest love, hugs and fervant prayers forever offered up!

In His Hands,

Tanya & Family


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 13, 2008)

Stay strong -I know you will-.

Lots of good thoughts coming your way from Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 13, 2008)

Marty,

I am glad its finally time to see justice done! It is amazing to me how the system works, I mean it takes so long , which drags it out for the family...

You are a great poet/writer- if you set in your mind and write down what you want to say on Michaels behalf- YOU WILL GET THRU IT without an outburst.

Then when its done, you can scream the mountain down...

They are gonna try to have a mistrial cause his lawyer knows he doesnt have a leg to stand on, and thats what they do, try to cause enough commotion to get their lowlife dogs off! I do not know how a lawyer could have that job of defending a person who is GUILTY and of DEATH! I could never do that job, I have too many scruples...

I am sending prayers to you and your family to be strong and get thru it...

I'm glad your family is all gonna be there for support, that will help you...


----------



## Leeana (Feb 13, 2008)

Marty im crying reading this as i know how much it has to hurt for you and your family and its going to be tough but get it over with and put him behind bars!

You know we will be there with you for those two days, we have all been with you since day one





Leeana


----------



## minih (Feb 13, 2008)

Marty, I will be keeping you, your family and Michaels friends in my thoughts and prayers. I pray you are able to hold to your determined composure and are able to speak for Michael when he can not. Know that quite a few of us will be holding your hand and standing with you when you go to court even if you can not see us there physically. May justice be served.


----------



## sfmini (Feb 13, 2008)

Marty, I know you can do this, just keep this in mind:

lose control = free scumbag

keep control = scumbag goes DOWN!

I'll be thinking of you guys and you know you can call me any time!!!


----------



## anoki (Feb 13, 2008)

You all will be in my thoughts....

Stay strong....and just remember how badly this scum needs to be behind bars!!

~kathryn


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope they throw the book at this guy. I hope you get everything you have asked for and need. You know

that Michael will be with you to support and hold you up in court. Best wishes coming your way Marty.


----------



## luckymeacres (Feb 13, 2008)

Stay strong, and BELIEVE that justice will come.


----------



## Mona (Feb 13, 2008)

Wishing you thr best of luck Marty. May you and your family enjoy a most favorable outcome!


----------



## sedeh (Feb 13, 2008)

I marked the dates on the calender so I'll remember to say a prayer for you and your family. Stay strong! You're almost through this! Seems like an awfully long time to wait for justice to be done. Good luck in court.


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 13, 2008)

Marty I know you and Dan can do this. Stay focused on what you can accomplish by staying calm. This creep deserves to be put away for life.

When it is all over you can cuss, scream, rant and rave to your hearts content at this peice of cr-p.

I'll say a rosary and keep a candle lit those two days for you and Dan. Michael will be standing beside you, know he is there giving you strength to do this.


----------



## susanne (Feb 13, 2008)

Marty,

I am absolutely confident in your and Dan's strength. You have survived the unimaginable, the unbearable, which makes you strong beyond belief.

In addition to that inner strength, you have a most powerful ally in Michael himself. He will hold you all in his arms as you speak for him.

You will find that no emotional outburst is necessary, as the truth of your words rings out in the courtroom.

Finally, although we are all spread across the country, we will all be there with you.

Take care,

susanne


----------



## FoRebel (Feb 13, 2008)

Stay strong, as a previous poster said if you loose control, scum bag goes free.... if you keep your cool, scum bag goes DOWN! My thoughts and Prayers are with you!!!


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Feb 13, 2008)

Marty... know my heart will be with you. I wish you great strength. I have so much more I want to say to you... but I am sure you know me well enough to know what I want to say... and I know you well enough to not say it.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Feb 13, 2008)

Marty,

You know that we are here for you. ((( ))) On that day in court, please allow yourself to feel the strength that you may need from not only Michael, but from all those here that love and care about you, Dan, your Hubby and family - the strength that we will collectively give you will be strong enough for you to get thru that day, and put that ANIMAL away for good, once & for all.

Much love & many hugs to you My Friend,

Stac


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 13, 2008)

Marty,,,

You, Dan and Jerry are THE BEST. You are facing a true evil. You will overcome it, and you guys will be whole.

We all wish we could be with you. In our hearts we are and will be. I am sorry you have to go through this. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 13, 2008)

I really pray that he gets whats coming to him. I am so sorry that things had to be like this for you and your family Marty. You will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## MiniforFaith (Feb 13, 2008)

Marty,

I kept wondering when the day was finally coming.. Please know that you and your family have been and will be in my prayers.. Those two days will be hard ones for you, but remember, you only have to hold it together for those two days.. After that, then you can let that piece of scum of the earth know exactly how you feel.. You are a very, very strong woman, mother and wife!! I know you have it in you to be able to hold it together to do what needs done. You can do this and all of us are here for you..



I'll have my candle lit for you.. God, please give Marty and her family the strength and power to do this


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 13, 2008)

Dear Marty,

You are a strong woman and you are a mother denied her God-given right to watch her child reach his potential. That man is a murderer and he deserves no mercy. My prayers are with you and your family.





Stay strong Marty.


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 13, 2008)

I love you Marty. Be strong. Let Michael speak through you. I hope you feel my presence by your side as I will be there praying for you and your family all day and all night until this all is through.


----------



## wildoak (Feb 13, 2008)

{{Hugs}} to you and your family Marty. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers, and hope for the very best possible outcome in this so that you may have at least a bit of closure and the satisfaction of knowing he will not be free to do this again. Ever.

Jan


----------



## minie812 (Feb 13, 2008)

IT IS SAD TO THINK THAT OUR LAWS TEND TO PROTECT CRIMINALS INSTEAD OF THE VICTIMS AND IT HAS TAKEN SO LONG TO GET TO THIS POINT FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY TO GET ANY KIND OF JUSTICE FOR YOUR SON. IT WILL NEVER END FOR YOU...LOSING YOUR SON...BUT STICKING THAT S.O.B. BEHIND BARS WILL GIVE YOU SOME SATISFACTION AND HE HAS TO ANSWER TO A HIGHER POWER THEN MANS LAWS.


----------



## Marylou (Feb 14, 2008)

Marty, you know how Arnie & I feel. Remember what we talked about. Keep your composure. We will all be there in spirit to support you. Will be talking woth you again before the trial.


----------



## dangerranger (Feb 14, 2008)

Glad to hear youll finaly get your day in court! you will be suprised how small they look in person in court. also know that what you say in court does have an affect on the guilty [ even tho they rarly show it in court.] when they have time to think it soaks in . it also has a lasting effect on jurys, they tend to rember the victom impact statements long after the trial details have fadded away. and this is your only opertunity to show your son as a person so take some time to point out his Tabby, his family, his friends, and if posible bring a lifesize pic of him for all to see. some courts wont allow it but those that do it makes a differance. good luck , I wish I could stand there with you as no one should have to stand there alone. You know we are all there in spirit with you. DR.


----------



## lvponies (Feb 14, 2008)

Marty,

Every one of us here on the forum will be standing there with you in spirit when you have to face the monster that so terribly destroyed Michael's life and your family's lives. We will all have our arms wrapped around you and Dan to help you remain strong. Lean on us, Marty! We will all be there for you, so please remember that if you should feel that you're losing control.




{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Kathy2m (Feb 14, 2008)

Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers, Kathy


----------



## A Yankee In NC (Feb 14, 2008)

I wish you strength as you bear this burden.


----------



## Charlene (Feb 14, 2008)

nothing on this earth is more powerful than a mother's love. marty, i have watched numerous times as a grieving mother addresses a packed courtroom and i have seen a room full of people reduced to tears by it. i don't know where the strength comes from, it can only come from God and your love for michael but it WILL come and you WILL leave a lasting impression.

you will be in my thoughts and prayers and i will look forward to a post telling us that this piece of crap will rot in prison for however long the law allows.


----------



## TN Belle (Feb 14, 2008)

I am praying that God will give all of ya'll strength and peace to endure.

It's almost over and you can finally rest. GOD BLESS YOU MARTY!!!!


----------



## Laura (Feb 14, 2008)

Marty said:


> You haven't heard much from me here as usual because we have been preparing
> 
> for Court for quite some time and the time has come. Yes we are a nervous mess.
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]Marty,[/SIZE]

Tears are running down my face as I read your post. I know much of my you will go though in this horrible time. My Father was murdered when I was 11, gunned down in his own yard by his next door neighbor. We too went through delay after delay, until a year and a half later, we finally were allowed the opportunity to have our "day" (actually much longer) in court.

All I can tell you, my dear sweet Marty, is to hold strong through this time. Cling to your family, for they are all that will keep you sane. Try not to lose your temper, but do let your grief and loss show to those who will decide the fate of this animal. Having been through the loss of my Father, although the loss of one of my children is something I cannot even fathom, I hold you in my heart and my prayers are always with you....I love you Honey.

The man who murdered my Father was given life without the possibility of parole (in Texas). He was up for Parole within 10 years and we fought it for years after that....


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Marty! I went to your website for Michael because I didn't know the story. I had tears in my eyes as I read about the funeral. I am sooo sorry this had to happen to your family. My husband's cousin lost his 12 year old daughter from some jerk driving recklessly in a van. It crossed the road, the other lane, and hit and killed her.

I have attended funerals for three children in my family. Our 12 year old cousin - hit and killed while walking down the pedestrian lane in the road (flash light in hand so she could be seen), a cousin's 19 year old son who, because he didn't want to miss curfew, got in a car with someone who had been drinking (they did about 55mph right into the hill - missed the curve and didn't slow down at all. Driver survived), and another cousin's daughter who died of SIDS at about 8 months of age. The funerals for children are far and away the hardest to attend. All of my grand parents and a couple other relatives are already gone, so funerals are 'old hat' for me, but it hurts everytime we have to attend one for a child. It's just not fair.

I've also worked for a lawyer, so I know how court cases go, and I know how they can drag on FOREVER before they actually 'go to court'. My family's thoughts and prayers are with you now and on the day you will be in front of the man who took away your baby. We send you strength and support as you face him. DO NOT LOSE YOUR COOL! You are correct, the defense will be waiting for outbursts so they can claim its too emotional and claim mis-trial. Stand Strong. We got your back!


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Feb 14, 2008)

Marty,

For two or three weeks I've almost posted a question to you about when the trial was going to be. I know last August, you thought last of January or February. I have been just waiting to hear when for sure. This will surely be so hard for you, but it will finally put some closure on it. I know you have just been holding your breath waiting. My prayers are with you my friend. Just try to keep remembering you must hold your composure for Michael's own good. I don't know how, but you will find the strength!

Carolyn


----------



## shalamara minis (Feb 14, 2008)

Our prayers are with you. Be strong, as hard as it may be, and you will prevale.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 14, 2008)

Marty, you know, we will all be thinking and praying for your family. You just remember to be stong for Michael..and that means no outburst. I know how hard this is going to be on you. (((hugs))) my friend. You will win this battle, there is nothing as strong as a mothers love for her child. Corinne


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 14, 2008)

Marty,

I am in tears for you - thinking of you having to relive that horrible day. It is going to be so difficult to face and see the person that took Michael from you.

You will be strong for Michael and you will say and do the right things because you know that justice must be served.

Hugs my friend, we will all be there for you and thinking and praying for you, your family and Michael's friends to get through this. Michael will be there, in spirit - guiding his Mom, his family and his friends.

Luv ya!


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2008)

I can't imagine how difficult this is for all of you, but my prayers and thoughts are with you all, hoping for justice for Michael. Stay strong Marty, as impossibly hard as it may be...


----------



## tnovak (Feb 14, 2008)

My family has been in this situation when my nephew was murdered-BE STRONG!!!!!! Sending massive prayers for all of you, justice must prevail.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Feb 14, 2008)

Good luck to you guys. I hope it turns out the way we all want it to. Prayers coming to you.

Christy


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 14, 2008)

Marty,

i will be praying for you all to have justice for Michael.

We will have you all in our hearts and prayers.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## mininik (Feb 14, 2008)

Best wishes to you and yours...


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 14, 2008)

Marty,

You hang in there. Know that you have a whole WORLD of people here standing beside and with you in this. If you must, get up and walk out for a few minutes. I am sure his attorney is going to make it as difficult as possible, or try to shift blame or all the other tricks they use.... just keep your cool and keep in mind the end result!

All my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family my friend!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 14, 2008)

Charlene said:


> nothing on this earth is more powerful than a mother's love. marty, i have watched numerous times as a grieving mother addresses a packed courtroom and i have seen a room full of people reduced to tears by it. i don't know where the strength comes from, it can only come from God and your love for michael but it WILL come and you WILL leave a lasting impression.
> you will be in my thoughts and prayers and i will look forward to a post telling us that this piece of crap will rot in prison for however long the law allows.




i couldn't say it any better than this. {{hugs}} and prayers






we will be waiting to hear that justice was done - you WILL prevail!!!!


----------



## MInx (Feb 14, 2008)

Marty, Jerry and Daniel you know I will be there in our hearts! Marty that eye contact is your weapon! Hard as it is , don't back down or let it get to you. Pretend you are staring at an ape in the zoo!

Not that it should be a staring contest or standoff...just walk softly and carry a big stick as they say girl.

Our family went through a court procedure due to outside abuse of a child by a non family member..took 2 yrs of agony and very very hard...the guy got a whole 11,1/2 months! But because we wanted to jump off the stand and choke the guy to death and our insides wee shaking inside..well I just turned it into resolve to see to it he didn't win!

Sorry I related that here..I never talk about it..and this is your private agony but thought if you knew someone else really did know how it felt it might help.

All I can say is find a place behind him to look at instead of right at him also..and like I said don't give him anything..this is for Michael and Michael will be there with you keeping you strong..

My heart is with you,

Maxine


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2008)

God, and Michael, will be there for you, Marty. You WILL get through this and you WILL be strong for Michael. My thoughts and prayers go out to you, Jerry and Daniel. <<<<HUGS>>>>


----------



## hairicane (Feb 15, 2008)

God Bless u all. Will be thinking of u and offering prayers.


----------



## Feather1414 (Feb 15, 2008)

Marty

I will be with you in Spirit that day in court.

And I will probably be giving you a call after all this.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Feb 15, 2008)

Marty, I will continue to keep you and your family in my prayers. I know you will work hard at keeping your composure as best as possible, so that nothing can mess this up. I believe in Karma and that monster will get his just dues.

Huge hugs,

Robin


----------



## Dona (Feb 15, 2008)

Marty....there is nothing that you and Dan can do that will prepare you for "that moment" when you must make your statement in front of the court and the lost soul who killed your beloved Michael.

Despite what you've done to "prepare" or all the helpful suggestions you've been given by all your friends here...you WILL be overwhelmed with emotion when that time comes. BUT.....If you just take a deep breath, and remember that Michael will be right there with you...giving you the strength to say what you must...I know that you will say it with conviction & a passion only a Mother can. You and Dan will have all of us there with you in spirit & in prayers Hon!



Just remember that...and you will do fine.


----------



## Connie P (Feb 15, 2008)

You are FINALLY going to have your day Marty. I know you can do it. I will pray for you, Jerry, Daniel and Michael on this day and I hope that justice will be served and you can begin to heal. Deep breathing does help and pray for strength. Best of luck and know that my heart is with you and your entire family during this critical time.


----------



## Candice (Feb 15, 2008)

Marty,

You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Hard as it will be I know that you will Keep your composure, not for you but for Justice for Michael. Stay Strong!!!!

Once he is locked away, hopefully for good, then you can let him have it and hold nothing back!!!

Hugs,


----------



## Feather (Feb 15, 2008)

Marty, lawyers have three basic defenses that they PRACTICE with their client before trail.

1.) Get the other side to lose their cool & with it their creditabilty with the jury.

2.) Get the other side to look stupid by questioning/twisting their facts, again for the jury's sake!

3.) Get the other side into sisuation, by the yes, no, use of questions, where you are not able explain your answer. It is very frustrating for you. If put into that type sisuation; defenses can include: restating the question to take out the partial problem; asking the judge for a claify in the question, etc.

WHATEVER you do you must hold your cool; even as your temperature really heats up! The other side counts on it! Pause, take deep breaths, stare, whatever it takes to direct clear answers; the JURY DECIDES & must understand the facts as you preceive them. They can only decide with what they hear & with what they understand!

I know how extremely hard this is for you & your whole family. Michael depends on YOUR voice being heard & understood!!! This is Michael's day.

My God & Michael be with you....


----------



## barnbum (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Will be keeping ya'll in my prayers.


----------



## Vicky Texas (Feb 16, 2008)

Marty

I sent you a personal email, yesterday when I read your post. I wish you the best with

it and will be sending you, Dan and Jerry so many prayers on the Court Date. I know it

will be handle with God's Amazing Grace and he will get you all through it. I know this

man who Killed your beautiful son will get his justice. I know God will be there with you and

Michael will looking down, and putting his loving arms around you. So hold tough and strong

and remember its all for Michael.

Prayers and Hugs my dearest Friend

I so wish I could be there with you all

Vicky


----------



## suz (Feb 16, 2008)

Marty, hugs and prayers to you and your family...


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 17, 2008)

Marty.

You dont know me and I dont know you, but this, and the fact that I live in another part of this world to you, makes no difference to the thoughts and prayers that are coming your way.

You have so many good friends who will be standing beside you in spirit during your time in court. But right there with them will be a vast number of 'unknown' friends from all over the world, all sending their strengths, prayers and love to help you and your family through this.

Use our strength Marty, lean on us, we will be there for you.

Anna


----------

